# Will a Santa Cruz Superlight hold up to a 265 lb. rider?



## FatAzzRunner (Jun 5, 2007)

I am down from 355 to 265 and still working on it. I don't do big drops or jumps, just mild stuff, but found a good deal on a Superlight. It's a 2012 so it has the 26" wheels with cheap Mavic rims but I have some heavier duty wheels I could put on it. Not familiar with the Superlight details like I am the Bronson but can't afford the Bronson right now. 

Thanks.


----------



## dsmxsteve (Jun 19, 2016)

I weigh 250 geared up and ride a 5010 and have never been scared to ride the balls out of it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatAzzRunner (Jun 5, 2007)

The bike I'm looking at is a Medium. I am 5'10 with a 30'ish" inseam. Will it be too crowded? With that being said, I'm not a flexible guy in the low back due to a major fusion years ago. It currently has a 90mm stem on it. I have a 50 I can swap out.


----------



## dsmxsteve (Jun 19, 2016)

I ride a medium as well. To me it seems a bit on the small side (I'm 5'11") but I really only notice it when I'm getting rowdy downhill. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

At that weight, you may find the Superlight to be pretty flexy.

While SC made some great single pivot bikes, they were far from stiff. The Hecklers I owned flexed pretty good and I was only 210 lbs.


----------



## BigKahuna (Jan 19, 2004)

SC advises against riders above 225 riding the Superlight frames. It's on their website.
Santa Cruz Bicycles | Superlight

ANd I think older models the limit was even lower.

So NO is your answer.

And comparing a Superlight to a 5010 is like comparing an F250 to a Prius for towing.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

BigKahuna said:


> SC advises against riders above 225 riding the Superlight frames. It's on their website.
> Santa Cruz Bicycles | Superlight
> 
> ANd I think older models the limit was even lower.
> ...


Those weight restrictions were for the frames before they were redesigned.


----------



## woehlckabout (Aug 17, 2012)

I had one and cracked the frame weighing about 280. I would hold out for something stouter but I was riding pretty rough trails with pretty limited skill. I can also say there is definite flex. Good luck !


----------



## Spinster (Apr 8, 2008)

NO! It WILL NOT.

Truly an absurd question.
Be realistic and get yourself something stout, as you are also stout.
I've seen people break SuperLights who didn't even weigh 150 lbs, and those bikes weren't new, not 5 years old.


----------

